# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  24 Maj: Zojën Ndihmetare

## NoName

*Sot Kisha katolike përkujton Zojën Ndihmëtare*





Kjo e kremte nis të përkujtohet që në kohën e Papës së madh marian e dominikan, Piut V (1566-1572). Papa i kërkoi Zojës së Bekuar ndihmë për ushtritë dhe fatet e Perëndimit e të Krishterimit, kërcënuar prej shekujsh nga turqit, që tashmë kishin arritur në portat e Vjenës. Ishte tetori i vitit 1571. E pikërisht më 7 tetor të këtij viti, nisi beteja e madhe detare e koalicionit të botës së krishterë kundër flotës turke. Në sa flota turke shpartallohej, duke u mënjanuar kështu rreziku i tmerrshëm i shtrirjes së pushtimit otoman mbi vise të tjera të krishtera, Papa pa në vegim se fitorja ishte siguruar me ndërmjetësinë e Zojës së Bekuar. Prandaj, në shenjë mirënjohjeje, urdhëroi që ndër litani të shtohej edhe thirrja : Mari, ndihma e të krishterëve, lutu për ne!. Prej këndej, edhe titulli Zoja ndihmëtare.

Një fitore tjetër e madhe, ajo e Vjenës, në vitin 1683, bëri që devocioni i Zojës nën titullin Auxilium Christianorum, të përhapej në Austri, në Gjermani e në Itali. Piu VII e caktoi festën e Zojës Ndihmëtare më 24 maj. 

Shenjti që pati më shumë devocion në Zojën Ndihmëtare, qe Shën Gjon Bosko, i cili u bë apostull i Saj, së bashku me bijtë e bijat e veta, salezianët e salezianet, që për këtë arsye quhen Bijtë e Zojës Ndihmëtare. 

Për nder të Zojës Ndihmëtare, krishterimi ndërtoi tempuj madhështorë në vise të ndryshme, ndërmjet të cilëve dallohen katedralja e Spoletos edhe e Torinos në Itali.

----------

